# Barrel-Vault Portico Pics



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

In response to a PM from one our distiguished (overseas) members, - - here's a few more pics of the portico I designed and built. 

Actually, - - my original design was to have it set 8" lower than it is, - - but the customer wanted the fascias to line up. Definite mistake , in my opinion, - - setting it lower not only makes it seem more cozy, but also offers better weather-protection. But other than that, it came out real good. I also shingled the whole roof at the same time, - - which made life more convenient. Roofing didn't even have time to flatten out yet when pics were taken. Did the job October 2 years ago, - - them pumpkins reminded me.

Got another customer wants the exact same one, - - but haven't found the time yet, - - he's only been waitin' a couple years so far :laughing: 

Apologies in advance if the pics are a little blurry, - - seems like mine always are . . .


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Here's the 'upshot' again for anybody who didn't catch it in the original post . . .


----------



## Debookkeeper (Jul 23, 2006)

Most impressive Tom! :clap: :notworthy


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Tom,
Nice work, really added alot of appeal to the home.:thumbsup:


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice. I agree lower would've been better, but I didn't notice til you pointed it out. 

I see you were rockin out while working. :laughing: We have the same Dewalt radio.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks all, - - yah, funny thing about that radio, - - it's always the first 'tool' out of the truck, - - and the last one back in . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Tom R said:


> - - it's always the first 'tool' out of the truck, - - and the last one back in . . . :thumbsup:


Hey Tom, I thought that was _you_!

:laughing: :jester: :laughing: 

Hey, J/K. I couldn't resist.


----------



## summertime (Sep 10, 2006)

*Thanks for pictures*

Hi Tom, just found the pictures tonight, could not find them before, great concept, great job and great pictures, I would like to do one, without the shingles, don't use them over here and would not know what to do with them. thanks again Roy


----------



## JTW (Jan 22, 2009)

Tom, I assume because the post is old the pics. are gone. can you repost them, I am working on a couple of proposals that my customer is seeking some options in portico design. Many thanks.


----------

